# Feral cat in a fight?



## Feralcatrescue (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi, a few months ago, a feral kitten found its way to our home. We already were taking care of chickens, and the cat was stealing thier food! So we built the cat a homemade house and gave it some food once in a while. It now comes to our house everyday, and barely sleeps in her house. （we figured that it was a her)

But today the kitten, barely half a year old, was found at our little cat house. At first, we thought it was cute, but then we noticed something was wrong... her leg was limping! apon further examination, we found out one of her legs had a bite mark on it- it was not bleeding and had clotted, but still worrisome. We dont have any vets around, and as a feral kitten, she wont let us touch her. What should we do?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Feralcatrescue and welcome 

Not sure what you mean when you say you have no vets around? Are you outside the UK? But wherever you are in the world there are surely some vets, even if not nearby?

The bottom line is the kitten needs her wound treating urgently. If is a bite then it will likely be a puncture wound which means bacteria is pushed deep into the skin and if not treated with antibiotics she will become very ill, in pain and possibly die. The kitten, if it is a female, also needs neutering.

You need to borrow a humane trap from someone, and trap the kitten and get her to a vet. Are there no cat rescues in your country? They would have a humane trap they could lend you. Your user name suggests that you are running a feral cat rescue...? Is that not the case?

If you can't borrow a humane trap from anyone then you could buy one online. If you are outside the UK Amazon.com sells them.

https://www.amazon.com/HomGarden-Re...1573168068&sprefix=humane+trap,aps,204&sr=8-6

Having trapped the kitten you would need to transport her in the cage straight to a vet.


----------

